# Advice for staying in Guadalajara?



## ptkkdl (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi, im new to this forum and had a few questions. I am going to to Guadalajara in May for one year. I will be studying spanish @ IMAC language school for six to eight months of that time. I am looking for advice on how i may find a job down there to help sustain me. The school suggested a couple telecommunication companies and i hear stories of tefl jobs but i'm wondering what other possible options there is for me down there? I dont have a huge chunk of money saved and i dont have the backing of an American company, i am not certified nor do i have a special degree to sell myself with. I'm not looking to be a burden on Mexico, i have already read that they prefer to give jobs to mexican nationals but there's gotta be some way to find work there if your willing to work hard?! IDK but any thoughts or advise, tips, job offers!!!, anything?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You will enter Mexico on an FMM permit, which is good for up to 180 days and may not be renewed in Mexico. So, if you plan to stay longer, without a quick trip back north, you'll need to ask the school to assist you in getting a student visa from INM. Getting permission from INM to work in Mexico can be a difficult task, particularly in this economy, so it would be best not to plan on it. In any event, wages are not what you might expect; a tiny fraction of US wages. The shortness of your stay in Mexico also works against the possibility of finding work, even if you are fluent and culturally adapted.


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

before you make your way down here, i would suggest getting a part-time telemarketing job to get used to that type of work. there are call centers in gdl that will hire you.


----------



## ptkkdl (Jan 1, 2011)

Thank you both for the input. I will talk to the school about getting a student visa. Also the couple of telcomminacation companies i checked are taking applications now. Should i be applying now even though i would not be available to go down there till May or should i wait till closer to that time to apply?


----------



## Balboa (Nov 16, 2010)

My friend who lives in Guadalajara works in a call center. For a foreigner fluent in English, it becomes your greatest asset in Mexico. He makes enough to live a decent life for a single person, I wouldn't try to support a family on those wages though.


----------



## ptkkdl (Jan 1, 2011)

Thank you, Balboa. I't's good to hear of someone actually doing that down there. I will definately look into it


----------

